# Fullers' Honey Dew Recipe



## parrja (17/10/09)

Anyone have any idea of how to clone Fullers' Honey Dew?

5% Alcohol
From label: "English malts and the finest honey give a mellow rounded character which is deliciously balanced with zesty hops."
Claims to be an ale but says: "best served chilled".

Don't have the FG I'm afraid as all drunk before I decided I'd like to do something like that myself.


----------



## jimmyfozzers (13/4/13)

Bumping this as a friend is keen for me to brew this beer, but I've never tried it. Does anyone have any suggestions, or did OP get anywhere with it?


----------

